# It's garden time again!



## DougE (May 2, 2022)

With the last frost about out of the way, it's time to get the garden ready to plant. I got my first go with the tiller done today, but I won't plant most of it for a week or so. We about always get our last frost in the beginning of May.

Let's see some gardens!!!!

Here's mine


----------



## normanaj (May 2, 2022)

I'm done.Just roto-tilled the last one and have a nice bed of grass going!


----------



## DougE (May 2, 2022)

normanaj said:


> I'm done.Just roto-tilled the last one and have a nice bed of grass going!


If I didn't have the tractor to do the majority of my tilling, I'd probably just grow a few tomatoes.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 2, 2022)

Nice patch there Doug. Following.


----------



## clifish (May 2, 2022)

Nice garden,  the deer would have a field day here.  I just started some ghost pepper seeds and other herbs in the aero garden and plant them later.


----------



## YooperSmoker (May 2, 2022)

we finally got the snow gone off the raised beds [7']
turned one over this evening,, needs to dry out

Mike


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> I just started some ghost pepper seeds and other herbs in the aero garden and plant them later.


For the transplant do you use the starter seed insert , or the regular one ? 
I waited to long with mine , and don't want to mess up the reapers . Picking plenty of Jalapenos . A lot of blooms on the reapers , no peppers yet .


----------



## clifish (May 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> For the transplant do you use the starter seed insert , or the regular one ?
> I waited to long with mine , and don't want to mess up the reapers . Picking plenty of Jalapenos . A lot of blooms on the reapers , no peppers yet .


Have no idea,  first time for me.  I will probably screw it up in the "hardening stage".  I might have to get some plants from a local pepper head that I found last year.


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2022)

Ok . They sell a seed starter plate for them too . Has more holes in it .


----------



## clifish (May 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Ok . They sell a seed starter plate for them too . Has more holes in it .


hmmmmm,  never saw that.  I was actually thinking setting up a hydroponic system in the basement.  Although with all my fish tanks down there,  I probably should not add anymore humidity down there...


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 2, 2022)

My garden is currently on a table in my office with a grow light. Maybe soon it will warm up!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (May 9, 2022)

May be a little bit til the next installment. I was going to start planting this week, but stuff happens.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> May be a little bit til the next installment. I was going to start planting this week, but stuff happens.
> 
> View attachment 631574


Dang bud what happened? Lol


----------



## mneeley490 (May 9, 2022)

Yikes, Doug! WTH?

I'm only doing 3 tomato plants this year (another thread). But I do have several starts of Nadapenos popping up from seed. They're like jalapenos, but without the heat. We'll see how they do. Seed were hard to find, and they seem to be growing pretty slowly. Took 2 weeks just to germinate.
I used to buy the peppers from a farmer near me, but he either died or sold the farm a couple years ago.


----------



## DougE (May 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Dang bud what happened? Lol





mneeley490 said:


> Yikes, Doug! WTH?
> 
> I'm only doing 3 tomato plants this year (another thread). But I do have several starts of Nadapenos popping up from seed. They're like jalapenos, but without the heat. We'll see how they do. Seed were hard to find, and they seem to be growing pretty slowly. Took 2 weeks just to germinate.
> I used to buy the peppers from a farmer near me, but he either died or sold the farm a couple years ago.


angle grinder to the knee yesterday.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 9, 2022)

DOHHHHHHHHH...  as Homer would say ...


----------



## DougE (May 9, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> DOHHHHHHHHH...  as Homer would say ...


Yeah, something like that. I've been using these things most of my life, and probably had a few close calls, it's the first time I got bit, though, and when I do something, I do it right. It was just one of them things. The cutoff wheel hung, grinder flew out of my hands and into my knee. I should have gotten them to do a little repair work while they were at it since I already had it cut open for them.


----------



## bauchjw (May 9, 2022)

Wow to both! Great start, but bummer on the leg! Glad you are healing and still at it!


----------



## Nodak21 (May 9, 2022)

Will need a new pair of pants. Guessing the knee is cut out and the backside is a little dirty after that one. Glad you didn’t hit a main vein and are healing.


----------



## Nefarious (May 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> May be a little bit til the next installment. I was going to start planting this week, but stuff happens.
> 
> View attachment 631574


That doesn't look good at all.  Are you still able to use it much?


----------



## DougE (May 9, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> That doesn't look good at all.  Are you still able to use it much?


It doesn't bend too well, but I can manage to get around and drive and all that. I've taken minimal pain meds and it really isn't hurting too bad at the moment. I'll definitely hit the meds before bed though. I didn't have any last night since the pharmacy was closed by the time I got out of the ER, and it was a rough night trying to find a position to lay in that didn't make it hurt.


----------



## indaswamp (May 9, 2022)

OUCH! Looking at that made me shudder!! I've had my share of run ins with grinders too.. Heal up bud!


----------



## pineywoods (May 9, 2022)

Ouch that didn't feel good hope it heals quickly


----------



## forktender (May 10, 2022)

DougE said:


> It doesn't bend too well, but I can manage to get around and drive and all that. I've taken minimal pain meds and it really isn't hurting too bad at the moment. I'll definitely hit the meds before bed though. I didn't have any last night since the pharmacy was closed by the time I got out of the ER, and it was a rough night trying to find a position to lay in that didn't make it hurt.


I've done the same thing with a 6'' side grinder+ no fun at all.
My OTC pain cocktail is 2 extra strength Tylenol, 2 Advil and 2 aspirin twice a day.  I have Doc's and RN's in my family and they turned me on to this, it works best with caffeine, either a strong cup of coffee or a Soda or energy drink.

Keep the laceration covered and moist by using a triple biotic ointment/ Neosporin 2-4X a day.

That suck's, sorry bud, your garden plot makes me  jealous as heck, I only have room for two 7'x 10' raised beds at this house. I'm mainly growing some of Norcal's famous herbs, tomatoes and peppers this year.


----------



## JLeonard (May 10, 2022)

Yikes on the leg! Glad  that it wasnt worse. Grinder story from my trauma nurse days....Fella had  a blade break and stuck about 3 inches of it into his chest. Hit his lung. Spent a good while in the hospital fighting the infection from the dirty blade. 
On a side note....Would love to be able to have a garden that big.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 10, 2022)

Doug, next time you want to make a pair of shorts...take your jeans off and use a pair of scissors.  Just kidding! That looks ugly as sin, take your time and heal up. Think you should give out your address tho, all these guys are jealous of your garden...they can come plant it and have a big garden this year! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (May 13, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Doug, next time you want to make a pair of shorts...take your jeans off and use a pair of scissors.


I couldn't find a pair of scissors, so I just used what was handy at the time.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 13, 2022)

Doug , sorry to see and hear about your grinder attack. Man that looks bad. Hope you heal up quick. 

David


----------



## DougE (May 13, 2022)

It looks and feels much better now, David. Just one of those freak things; the grinder was no longer in my hands when it got me. I just so happened to be in a position to get bit when it flew out of my hands. Normally I set things up to where the grinder will go away from me if it hangs, but I couldn't set up that way in this case. And if there is a plus in this, at least it didn't hit me in the junk or face.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 14, 2022)

Sorry to laugh ,as that is what I was thinking while I was reading . And than you said it . 
Heal fast and that would be the wrong way to grind your junk. 

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2022)

Ours is a small one.

Sone in law is PR, So we planted allot of radish and cucumbers, jalapeno, bell pepper, cilantro, tomato, corn, peas, green beans, squash, onions, green onion and zucchini.


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 14, 2022)

DougE said:


> With the last frost about out of the way, it's time to get the garden ready to plant. I got my first go with the tiller done today, but I won't plant most of it for a week or so. We about always get our last frost in the beginning of May.
> 
> Let's see some gardens!!!!
> 
> ...


wish we could have a garden down here. between the iguanas and excessive heat we have to garden vicariously except my basil pots.


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 14, 2022)

Came for the garden, stayed for the scar. 

When I tried chopping my fingers off on my table saw I really messed them up. My wound care therapist insisted I used Medihoney. I was really skeptical but I complied. The stuff was amazing and my wounds healed a lot faster than I expected. 

My apologies for giving medical advice but Medihoney was so effective I’m breaking one of my personal boundaries. It also smells like it would be delicious on corn bread. Haha!


----------



## DougE (May 21, 2022)

The stitches should come out tomorrow, but I did manage to get 15 tomato plants in the ground today. Ten Big Beef, and 5 Early Girls. To make the most of the sun, I plant tomatoes across the back and along one side, and everything else goes in the middle across the short length of my garden. The way I lay it out, I get about 30 foot rows after leaving about 4 feet between the tomatoes and everything else, for corn, beans, etc.


----------



## radioguy (May 21, 2022)

I plant a large garden mainly for making salsa.  tomatoes, peppers, sweet corn, cabbage, beans, beets, cukes.  Have it all planted except for tomatoes and peppers.  Today, got 25 tomatoes planted,  have another 35 to go.  Have about 40 peppers plants.  I have some friends who live in small lot developments.  They asked me a can we do a large garden at my house.  I said sure, that was 12 years ago.  Every year we combine gardens and make salsa in the fall.  Last year we canned 88 quarts.    Mostly salsa but did put up a few quarts of tomato sauce.  Come February, nothing tastes better than this sauce. 

RG


----------



## DougE (May 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Came for the garden, stayed for the scar.


Not being one to disappoint, here you go. The stitches are out, and it's probably going to leave a pretty good scar.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 22, 2022)

DougE said:


> Not being one to disappoint, here you go. The stitches are out, and it's probably going to leave a pretty good scar.
> 
> View attachment 632543


Looks like a good start to a tattoo! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jun 24, 2022)

I have quite a bit planted that isn't up yet, but we're moving right along.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 25, 2022)

Doug are these for tomato plants or some kind of bean. Can't make out the leaves.

David


----------



## DougE (Jun 25, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> View attachment 635662
> 
> Doug are these for tomato plants or some kind of bean. Can't make out the leaves.
> 
> David


Tomatoes. I have Roma, big beef, and Early Girl. Anything in a wood cage is a tomato plant. The beans that need support have a fence to grow on.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 26, 2022)

DougE said:


> Anything in a wood cage is a tomato plant. The beans that need support have a fence to grow on.



I should have figured that out myself. Just was not sure. When we first moved in here we had a small plot for a veg garden, but now because of the trees . Only the Rhubarb grows before the leaves come out in the trees. Now just do tomatoes in pots. 
David


----------

